# falar em amor / falar de amor



## absurdita

¡Hola!
¿Cuál es la diferencia entre "falar *em* amor" y "falar *de* amor"?

La primera expresión está en un poema de Adélia Prado:

_Ensinamento _​_         Aquele dia de noite, o pai fazendo serão,_


_ela falou comigo:__"Coitado, até essa hora no serviço pesado"._​
_Arrumou pão e café, deixou tacho no fogo com água quente,_​
_*Não me falou em amor. *__Essa palavra de luxo._​ 
¿Se puede traducir "Não me falou em amor" como "No me habló de amor"?

Espero no estar muy desorientada. ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenida Absurdita, 



> ¿Se puede traducir "Não me falou em amor" como "No me habló de amor"?
> 
> Espero no estar muy desorientada. ¡Muchas gracias!


 
Não, você não está desorientada, pode, sim, falar de amor!
Por enquanto estou pensando numa explicação gramatical para os dois usos de_ falar de e falar em_. 
A preposição de, pode entre outros, significar:
- assunto, objeto (equivalendo às prep. sobre, acerca de, a respeito de)


----------



## absurdita

¡Muchas gracias, Vanda! Pido perdón por no responder en portugués, me da un poco de vergüenza por todos los errores que voy a cometer.
Si pudieras sistematizar la diferencia entre "falar em" y "falar de", ¡sería genial! Me sorprendió ese uso ("falar em"), me pregunto si hay otros casos parecidos (¡totalmente anti-intuitivos para el hablante de español!).
Gracias también por la corrección por copyright, no sabía si podía citar todo el poema o no.


----------



## Vanda

Neste fórum, você pode escrever em espanhol à vontade. 



> Si pudieras sistematizar la diferencia entre "falar em" y "falar de", ¡sería genial! Me sorprendió ese uso ("falar em"), me pregunto si hay otros casos parecidos (¡totalmente anti-intuitivos para el hablante de español!).


 
Aí que está, esse uso de "falar em" é totalmente intuitivo para nós. Estou tentando me lembrar de/ pensando numa explicação gramatical para ele....Ainda. 
Se há casos parecidos? Milhares....
Ex.: Falando em política.... falando em música... falar em liberdade... e por aí afora.


Edit: Achei uma explicação.


----------



## MOC

Essa resposta nessa página é curiosa. Não vejo o porquê de "falar de" ser desdenhoso. "Falar mal de" é que o é, a meu ver.


----------



## Vanda

MOC, na verdade, _algumas vezes_ falamos de alguém no sentido mencionado na explicação, falando mal de. 
Penso apenas que deveriam ter explicitado mais sobre isso ou ter deixado de fora! 
_



Em certas situações, porém, *falar de* pode significar *menosprezar*, *desdenhar...*

Click to expand...

_

_- O que vocês estão fazendo meninas?_
_- Falando da XXXX. Você soube da última? _


----------



## Jenny_p

Entonces absurdita, ¿te quedó claro? según la página: "_*Falar em* y *falar de* significan lo mismo: falar *de / em* alguna persona o cosa".
_
Estoy de acuerdo como nativa del idioma.

Se suele decir: "Não estou com vontade de falar nisso" por ejemplo.


----------



## absurdita

Sí, sí, muchas gracias. 


PD: Me parece muy útil el sitio Ciberdúvidas y acabo de ver también MorDebe (Base de Dados Morfológica de Português), ¡fantástica! Muchas gracias.


----------



## Javier Moreno

"Falar em amor", poderia significar também: Falar apaixonado, falar cheio de amor..."falou-lhe em amor" "falou-lhe de amor em amor"


----------



## absurdita

A mí también me pareció intuir esa diferencia...


----------



## Sophie_C

Parece-me que, em alguns contextos, pode haver uma diferença (ainda que súbtil) na utilização de "falar em" ou "falar de". Senão reparem:

 "Ela hoje falou em ti" (Em conversa com ela, houve uma referência a este "tu")
 "Ela hoje falou de ti" (o "tu" foi assunto da sua conversa).

 "Na aula de hoje, falou-se de pronomes." (os pronomes foram o tema da aula)
 "Na aula de hoje, falou-se em pronomes." (numa determinada altura da aula, discutiram-se ou referiram-se os pronomes)

 O que vos parece? Conseguem fazer esta distinção ou parece-vos indiferente a utilização destas expressões nos referidos exemplos?

 Espero não estar a complicar!


----------



## asmborges

Me encanta este poema..................


----------



## olivinha

absurdita said:


> Me sorprendió ese uso ("falar em"), me pregunto si hay otros casos parecidos (¡totalmente anti-intuitivos para el hablante de español!).


 
Hola, Absurdita.
Como sé que a ti te mola la poesía brasileña, te copio abajo unas líneas de una canción (¿poema?) de Vinicios, ONDE ANDA VOCÊ, donde aparece _falar em_ unas cuantas veces.

"E por falar em saudade, onde anda você 
Onde andam seus olhos que a gente não vê 
Onde anda esse corpo que me deixou morto de tanto prazer ...
E por falar em paixão, em razão de viver ..."

O


----------



## absurdita

¡Muchas gracias por la canción!

Es interesante la diferencia que señala Sophie_C. Tomando el primer ejemplo:
_
1. "Ela hoje falou em ti" (Em conversa com ela, houve uma referência a este "tu")
2. "Ela hoje falou de ti" (o "tu" foi assunto da sua conversa)._

Sería como:

_1. Hoy ella te mencionó.
2. Hoy ella habló de ti._ (pero acá también podría ser que sólo la haya mencionado...)

¿no?

No se me ocurre un equivalente con preposiciones en castellano.
¿_Ella habló *de* ti / Ella habló *sobre* ti_?

¡Gracias a tod@s por la sutileza de sus observaciones!


----------



## MOC

absurdita said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por la canción!
> 
> Es interesante la diferencia que señala Sophie_C. Tomando el primer ejemplo:
> _
> 1. "Ela hoje falou em ti" (Em conversa com ela, houve uma referência a este "tu")
> 2. "Ela hoje falou de ti" (o "tu" foi assunto da sua conversa)._
> 
> Sería como:
> 
> _1. Hoy ella te mencionó.
> 2. Hoy ella habló de ti._ (pero acá también podría ser que sólo la haya mencionado...)
> 
> ¿no?
> 
> ¡Gracias a tod@s por la sutileza de sus observaciones!




Lo has entendido muy bien. 

Aunque quizás no sea tan claro, me parece que "_Ella habló *de* ti / Ella habló *sobre* ti_?" es una buena opción de tradución.


----------

